# Safe to shoot steel



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I picked up a Remington model 29 about a month ago for a pretty good deal. It was modified to take a poly screw in choke and I am trying to figure out if it is ok to shoot steel shot through it. I am taking a friend duck hunting opening weekend an instead of having to borrow a gun for him I'm hoping to be able to use the 29.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

You could always buy some bismuth and then you would be safe to use that gun. Expensive shells but would give you some pc of mind.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It looks like a cross between the model 12 winchester and the Ithica Model 37, both browning designs, but remington lists loomis as the designer.

I would take it to a gunsmith to have it checked out for sure you can put steel through it or not, my gut says you probably can, but with a gun that old parts may be hard to come by if you break something.


----------

